# Converting my down tube shifters



## tbisaacs (Dec 13, 2010)

Hello everyone!

I just picked up a gently used 5200 that has a mix of Ultegra and Shimano 600. It's got an 8-speed cassette and triple up front.









I'd like to convert the down tube shifters to brifters but am not sure where to start. 

Has anyone else done this conversion? I've been researching the Claris/Sora route (they are 8x3 and can be had on eBay for ~ $100) but I"m not sure if it's the best option. 

Looking for advice!


----------



## Randy99CL (Mar 27, 2013)

Don't forget that your rear hub can take an 8, 9 or 10sp cassette. Upgrading will give you many more options.
You'll have to check your chainrings to see if they'll handle the thinner chain. They probably need replaced anyway.

Unless you're on a reallllly tight budget, it wouldn't make sense to me to buy shift/brake levers without a new cassette and chain for more gears.


----------



## tbisaacs (Dec 13, 2010)

Would I have to change the rear derailleur as well? 

Thank you!


----------



## Randy99CL (Mar 27, 2013)

tbisaacs said:


> Would I have to change the rear derailleur as well?
> Thank you!


Both Ds should work. I've never heard of anyone having to change them only because they're going from 8 to 9 or 10 speed.

The Ds only move as far as the shifters let them. With 10 speed shifters the RD will only move the 10 speed cog spacing.


----------

